
In 1991 scientists created an internal image of the human body during sex - Anon84
https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/qvgkzw/the-story-of-the-dutch-couple-ida-sabelis-pek-van-andel-sex-intercourse-mri-scanner-for-science
======
croh
This is an interesting article. Behind every scientific discovery, there are
many sacrifices. These sacrifices are really not noticed in today's fast life
and ocean of information. Hope new generations will understand this.

------
joelx
I also find the hanguos on sex to be bizarre, especially when people are so
casual about violence. Violence causes horrific pain whereas sex is a
pleasurable and fun act.

